# first ceramic coated (black) car - how to maintain?



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

so basically how?

snow foam with neutral ph, 
manual wash with a pure shampoo,
should i use a drying aid with some sio2 or just dry the car using a towel?

car is black, when i was waxing i usually was using a qd as drying aid to avoid water spots or some streaking as on black everything stands out.

here, on ceramic, i am thinking i would interfere with ceramic water behavior if i qd after wash..

whats your routine for black ceramic coated cars? cheers


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Snow Foam (AG Spritzer)
PW Rinse
Shampoo by foam cannon (Adams Mega Foam)
Wash mitt (Chemical Guys MIC493) rinsed with PW every few panels (separate mitt for lower parts)
PW Rinse
DI Vessel Rinse

The only time anything touches my paint is in the wash contact phase and that is flooded with suds - I do not use any toppers. Works for me on my black paint with Carpro Lite applied.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

what i don't have is the DI Vessel..


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Use a leaf blower then.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

neither that, lol


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

You asked 'whats your routine for black ceramic coated cars?' and not 'how should I maintain...'. That's what I do. :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

sorry, my bad! thanks for the advice, i really appreciate it!


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Di Vessel will be the best investment you can make especially with a Black car and if your car is ceramic coated you can simply flood the car with Di water to dry and not have to worry about water spotting with the water that’s left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

And even flooding the panel with a hose a to dry will get most of the water off as well,


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> Di Vessel will be the best investment you can make especially with a Black car and if your car is ceramic coated you can simply flood the car with Di water to dry and not have to worry about water spotting with the water that's left
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


we dont have this locally and the shipping from UK would cost a fortune, lol


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Woodsmoke said:


> And even flooding the panel with a hose a to dry will get most of the water off as well,


that's a clever idea. must try next time i wash the car!


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I second the hose technique. Watch a few videos on how to do it - not wanting to sound silly but I found the videos really helpful and some of the pro's have really clever techniques. One chap I watched had nearly dried the whole car with the hose :lol:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Any recommendations on a DI vessel/resin (about to pick up my ceramic coated new black car)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

wrxmania said:


> Any recommendations on a DI vessel/resin (about to pick up my ceramic coated new black car)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.vyair.com/en/window-cleaning/resin-and-vessels.html


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

straight6hatch said:


> I second the hose technique. Watch a few videos on how to do it - not wanting to sound silly but I found the videos really helpful and some of the pro's have really clever techniques. One chap I watched had nearly dried the whole car with the hose :lol:


I saw a video the other day on that - drying with water... brilliant :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

chillly said:


> https://www.vyair.com/en/window-cleaning/resin-and-vessels.html


Thanks.

Bought a Worx blower, which seems to work well.

When I do the first contact wash on the car, I am going to try the open hose technique, followed by the Worx blower and see how that goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

What coating did you choose to apply?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

After washing, you should be able to sheet most of the water off to leave the car all but dry


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Op, if you’ve still got the roadster in your avatar, as you’re well aware, but if you’re not. I’d be careful with ‘flooding’ the bonnet to sheet the water off! :thumb:


----------

